# Credible website? FBI documents



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

In my view news is more about keeping our attention to the publisher than the real facts.
Be that as it may, this website seems credible. Whatcha think?
And...

Anybody living near Jessup, GA? Did you know there was an Jamaat Al-Fuqra camp commune near there?

Lastly, I don't think anyone on this forum is surprised that the FBI is warning Muslims about "militias" .

https://publicintelligence.net/fbi-militias-targeting-muslims/


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

cwoldojax said:


> in my view news is more about keeping our attention to the publisher than the real facts.
> Be that as it may, this website seems credible. Whatcha think?
> And...
> 
> ...


facts man, facts! You neglected to post any links!!!

I saw a published map of muzslime camps a few months ago but with no details.

They could give the grid coordinates from a topo for an arty or tacair strike.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> facts man, facts! You neglected to post any links!!!


LOL - sorry.

:armata_PDT_04:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know why the fbi put this out? If you have read american history, we don't cotton to folks coming here to impose their will! Whatever pond they came over from.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The document looks authentic along with the language used.

What bothers me is that it is more on anti muzslime organizations more than muzslimes prepping to strike us.
There are two of those shit holes 60 miles from me in N.Y., and I am sure the are not there to grow daises.

The map I mentione earlier is in the briefing pdf.

There is a slight mention of o'slimer supporting the muzslime enclaves.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I don't know why the fbi put this out? If you have read american history, we don't cotton to folks coming here to impose their will! Whatever pond they came over from.


THAT IS EXACTLY WHAT IS BOUGHT OUT IN THE DOCUMENT, a white paper to neutralize real Americans.

If you read it, It is an advisory about patriot groups forming up plans to strike at muzslime targets.

How to estimate threat levels, based on national and international incidents caused by those muzslime bastards and the probability of counterstrikes.

The report is no friend to loyal Americans.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The current occupant of the White House and his administration is Muzzy friendly at best. Actively promoting/enforcing the Muslim agenda at worst. Therefore it should shock no one that this regime considerers any organization, group or individual that opposes such policy is an enemy to be dealt with.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> The current occupant of the White House and his administration is Muzzy friendly at best. Actively promoting/enforcing the Muslim agenda at worst. Therefore it should shock no one that this regime considerers any organization, group or individual that opposes such policy is an enemy to be dealt with.


Obama's top advisor is Valerie Jarrett. Don't let the American sounding name fool you. She was born in Iran and makes no secret she is a muslim. Reportedly she is the power behind Obama and he does her bidding.
Hillary Clinton's top advisor/possible lover is Huma whateverhernameis, also a muslim.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

There was a published map of bases with one spot in my county. They call it a terrorist camp but its a former leader from Turkey. He supported more freedoms and rights in Turkey and got thrown out. It's complicated because he opposes the government but we need their air bases. Meh what cha gonna do. I do hear tales of automatic weapons on the newspapers.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I would think the peaceful ones will be carrying white flags or suffer the consequences! And not just in bluff!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Amazing propaganda to show good as bad and bad as good. 

People get ready, the train is coming...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Amazing propaganda to show good as bad and bad as good.
> 
> People get ready, the train is coming...


The Hogwarts Special.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> facts man, facts! You neglected to post any links!!!
> 
> I saw a published map of muzslime camps a few months ago but with no details.
> 
> They could give the grid coordinates from a topo for an arty or tacair strike.


"steelrain, steelrain, this is Hitman calling in fire mission, popeye uniform 059 098 038 degrees 200 metres, danger close"
warning order, observer identification, target location, target description, method of engagement and method of fire⁄control.

Hitman confirm popeye uniform 059 098 038 degrees 200 meters danger close. Low angle fuze quick converged sheaf T, G, VT IN EFFECT, 6 ROUNDS. Fire for effect! 
Roger that steelrain bring the hurt walk it it in on my call, see ya on the other side
Shot out!
Request a WP round, a smoke round, or a 200-meter airburst with HE on the next round. Unable to view impact.
Make a bold shift. Danger close (within 600 meters) 20-meter HOB in fire for effect.
HOB corrections to the nearest 5 meters with the correction on your call hitman.
zero zero fire for effect bring the hurt


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I love the language in that piece...

"Multiple sources with varying levels of access..." are government spies at low levels.

"A reliable source with good access to the information..." is a government spy in a leadership position.

What I got out of it was, 'wow, the American KGB sure has a lot of people spying on Americans."


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Gunner's Mate said:


> "steelrain, steelrain, this is Hitman calling in fire mission,* popeye* uniform 059 098 038 degrees 200 metres, danger close"
> warning order, observer identification, target location, target description, method of engagement and method of fire⁄control.
> 
> Hitman confirm popeye uniform 059 098 038 degrees 200 meters danger close. Low angle fuze quick converged sheaf T, G, VT IN EFFECT, 6 ROUNDS. Fire for effect!
> ...


There is so much wrong with that call for fire it's not funny. Is that from a video game or something?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Viper said:


> There is so much wrong with that call for fire it's not funny. Is that from a video game or something?


Right? LOL


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Amazing propaganda to show good as bad and bad as good.
> 
> People get ready, the train is coming...


Yes....yes it is.


----------

